# Oh brother, another free knit pattern site



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

http://www.cottonclouds.com Just in case your pattern stash isn't big enough


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, and some are *free*!
TNX


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Darn! Another site that won't let us in! 
I get region not recognised. :-(


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am addicted to pattern sites and keep printing them! My binders are getting fatter and I have had to buy new ones. At the moment, I am looking at toys and doll patterns as I have 3 yr and a 9mth old grandaughters. Will I ever knit all my patterns??!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No way! Don't forget to look at my topic - Dolls and Toys
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24190-1.html
Heaps there too. Oops sorry! more for your folders. :lol:



knitnanny said:


> I am addicted to pattern sites and keep printing them! My binders are getting fatter and I have had to buy new ones. At the moment, I am looking at toys and doll patterns as I have 3 yr and a 9mth old grandaughters. Will I ever knit all my patterns??!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

In a household of 3 knitters, 2 generations, there is a bottomless pit of knitting patterns going back to the 1920's. My husband has ONE favorite sweater and I can knit it in my sleep. 4" 2x2 rib, an additional 4" to the length of the body, "v" neck and 2" shorter raglan sleeve. No fancy stitches, no patterns, no fancy yarns. 

Extra length is so when he bends over to tee up the golf ball his back is still covered. The shortness of the sleeve is so the cuff doesn't get in the way of the grip, "v" neck so it is easy on and off. Basic sweater for a basic man.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

OH MAN!!!!!! 
I need therapy! 
Gotta get a grip of these free pattern sites. 
Trouble is I'm too weak. I see a pattern I like and my fingers automatically downloads. I simply have no control.

What I need to do which is a must, and that's get some more blank cd's on Saturday and transfer these patterns onto disc or I will be laying my beloved computer to rest.
Help!!!

Thanks Lettuceshop for the site!! Somehow I gotta get my fix. LOL!! :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks. another site subscribed too. what fun


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, the crocheted Bell Sleeve Pullover is a must!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG...like others, I am printing off patterns from free sites...and have two notebooks full...already addicted to this site...need to start working on projects I have printed off....before adding more...


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> OH MAN!!!!!!
> I need therapy!
> Gotta get a grip of these free pattern sites.
> Trouble is I'm too weak. I see a pattern I like and my fingers automatically downloads. I simply have no control.
> ...


I've found the GB zip drives more effective than CD's; they hold more and take up less space overall plus are so easy to take along. I keep them stored in old pill bottles I've washed out and taken off the labels. One of the big round ones holds 4!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks cant believe theres one i stil havent seen..lol


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> http://www.cottonclouds.com Just in case your pattern stash isn't big enough


 Of course my pattern stash isn't big enough! Is yours? Yuk, yuk, yuk! :twisted:


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Did you see the new topic, "Are you a Pattern hoarder?" in the Main section? You're not helping..........


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> http://www.cottonclouds.com Just in case your pattern stash isn't big enough


Found a couple of sweaters that I really like and yes my stash isn't big enough! Thanks for the site.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Some nice patterns there. Thanks.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Bookmarked...thanks, I think. I agree with immunurse - this is not helping. :lol:


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, right, Angelwatch. That's what I said. LOL!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I get that in the opposit direction.. some want you to be a memeber but they only have members for their country.. its rare but it happens...


sweetsue said:


> Darn! Another site that won't let us in!
> I get region not recognised. :-(


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did any of you see the moisturizer bar?

http://www.cottonclouds.com/extras/news.asp?id=110

Think I might get the travel size and see how it works.. My hands get SO DRY!!

Dani


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm just as bad, Knitnanny, with several enormous binders I've filled with patterns printed from websites. I can't stop! I would have to retire tomorrow and live to age 130 to work them all up! Am thinking of getting a Kindle Fire or Nook tablet to load all these patterns and make a ton of free space in my bookcase.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

All I can say nurse....they are all enablers huh? LOL



immunurse said:


> Did you see the new topic, "Are you a Pattern hoarder?" in the Main section? You're not helping..........


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice patterns, thanks :-D


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing, its a great site!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Did you see the new topic, "Are you a Pattern hoarder?" in the Main section? You're not helping..........


:twisted: Don't listen to immunurse, Lettuceshop---She's a trouble maker! That's a lovely site, thank you.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Bookmarked...thanks, I think. I agree with immunurse - this is not helping. :lol:


How can you say this is not helping? She found the site FOR US, We didn't even have to Google it!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> immunurse said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see the new topic, "Are you a Pattern hoarder?" in the Main section? You're not helping..........
> ...


You guys crack me up! :lol:


----------

